# Breeders?



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Are there any breeders around Southhampton? I have someone who lives there wanting some pet mice but would prefer not to have to travel so far to get some.


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

This any good for you?

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-ad ... 9fb15.html


----------

